# How much to tip grooms



## princepjlugo (Dec 16, 2014)

new to shows. Do you tip everyday or at end of show and how much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I would ask your trainer if it's expected and what a suitable tip would be. Our boarders are not expected to tip grooms at shows as they are getting paid a good wage plus money for food and lodging and it's the boarders who get billed for that. There are always some clients who want to give something extra to a groom though and I think that's great. I believe it's usually about $10-20ish a day depending on the groom/client.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Depends on what you can afford, I've known some owners to tip 50 dollars each time their horse was in a class, others tipped 50 for the show only.

And had some that never tipped at all, and I was not getting paid well, nor was I getting hardly any money to eat on, and had to pay a babysitter to stay with kids too, I actually went in the hole each time we went to a show. 

AND had 13 head of Saddlebreds to take care of all by myself too.

This was back in the 80's and 90's. Would imagine it is more now.

And if your grooms, are like I was, a single mother, they are having to pay for babysitting more than likely or pet sitting, so anything extra would be nice for you to do.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Depends on how long the show is. I used to be a groom and not only are we preparing your horse but we stay there very late and come back very early to make sure everything is taken care of. Normally 4 hours of sleep every night for a whole week. I never pay less then $50. $100 for a week long show. Also consider the time they put into loading and unloading.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Tips for grooms?! I remember when I was a groom for a big trainer and an owner tried to tip us. The trainer said there was no reason to tip us because they (the owner) are already paying us for the work. So, I never received a tip...ever...

I did have a few owners tell me I was their favorite groom, though. I just took the praise and moved on.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Everytime I went to a show, I was not getting a salary. We relied on ONLY tips to get money. Ask you trainer if unsure whether the grooms get salary or not.


----------

